# Status bar icons and text overlapping over each other...



## xfachx (Sep 21, 2011)

I just recently installed CyanogenMod 7 RC1.7 and I wiped all data and cache as well but for some reason no matter what theme I change it to, the same effect happens. Whether stock or custom, the status bar is constantly messy because of overlapping text and icons.

I am not sure what is going on or why but it wasn't happening before. If anyone has any idea I would greatly appreciate the help!

View attachment 2880


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"xfachx said:


> I just recently installed CyanogenMod 7 RC1.7 and I wiped all data and cache as well but for some reason no matter what theme I change it to, the same effect happens. Whether stock or custom, the status bar is constantly messy because of overlapping text and icons.
> 
> I am not sure what is going on or why but it wasn't happening before. If anyone has any idea I would greatly appreciate the help!


Have you tried reflashing the rom?


----------



## GokuDomo (Aug 22, 2011)

xfachx said:


> I just recently installed CyanogenMod 7 RC1.7 and I wiped all data and cache as well but for some reason no matter what theme I change it to, the same effect happens. Whether stock or custom, the status bar is constantly messy because of overlapping text and icons.
> 
> I am not sure what is going on or why but it wasn't happening before. If anyone has any idea I would greatly appreciate the help!
> 
> View attachment 4209


That can be caused by a transparent status bar the was not modified in the the xml/smali files.


----------

